# Yard full of Nova's



## dge467

I bought a collection of kits off of a friend years ago and there was three Nova kits in there. I thought I would have some fun and make a yard full of project cars.


----------



## dge467

More pictures.


----------



## dge467

A couple more.


----------



## John P

That's awesome!


----------



## Signal30

Very nice.


----------



## Just Plain Al

Looks like my neighbor!!!:wave:


----------



## dge467

Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## Stangfreak

*Outstanding detail work... Very, very realistic looking !!!*


----------



## dge467

Thanks!


----------



## bucwheat

I swear your stuff looks too real.:thumbsup:


----------



## spawndude

Nice! Excellent job.

I'm in the process of building an abandoned VW van.

I will be using these as a guide and inspiration.


----------



## dge467

Thanks again for the compliments! Make sure you post your VW up when it is finished spawndude.


----------



## vcgresins

Love the old Novas and that dio is just too cool.


----------



## santee

This is incredible work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dge467

Thanks guys!


----------



## Eurosport94

Wow! Amazing work


----------



## dge467

Thanks!


----------



## Z28HO

Exceptional model work.


----------



## iamweasel

Picture perfect slice of ******* heaven. Well done.


----------



## dge467

Thanks guys!!


----------



## DocWatson.

Mate, they are outstanding!! My father owns several Radiator shops that I worked in through high school, I have to say that the radiator in the white Nova is so realistic I had to go back and check the thread again to confirm it was a diorama!
Superb building!

Doc.


----------



## dge467

Thanks Doc! I made the radiator core with strips of paper.


----------



## roadrner

Great dio! All those projects and so little time.  rr


----------

